# Some teacher appreciation



## girlbug2 (Jun 26, 2010)

My hat is off to those of you who have chosen teaching as a profession.

This past week there has been some drama at our school involving parents, misguided parental instincts, and egos. All of which was more due to a clash of personalities that had little to do with the kids themselves. The instructors handled it very well I think, but I wouldn't have wanted to be in their shoes! Teachers must need huge reserves of patience and fine diplomatic skills just to deal with petty adults, let alone kids. 

This all served as a reminder to me why I didn't choose that path; but to those who can teach, you have my eternal gratitude for doing so!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 26, 2010)

Any parent that disagrees with me gets chosen to 'help' with a demo so I can choke/KO them :whip1:! I hate parents! I hate teaching actually, don't like kids much either.
Only half joking


----------

